# Promote direct to readers *eBookSoda NOW ACCEPTING AUTHOR SUBMISSIONS*



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

ETA:

* *** We're now ready to take author submissions ***

So if you have an ebook for $4.99 or less, that you'd like to send out to targeted readers, please check us out: http://www.ebooksoda.com/authors/submit/new/

Our daily emails start going out on Jan 14th.

P.S. Our promo slots are free for a limited time.
*

Hello 

So after months of thinking, tweaking and tinkering, our new website is almost ready to launch. And this is by far the scariest bit of promo I've done so far - so go easy on me please!

We're called eBookSoda and are a subscription site for readers (worldwide) to receive free and bargain ebook deals in their inbox. 
We're now open to authors and publishers for submissions . . .

Join up here: http://www.ebooksoda.com
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/ebooksoda
Twitter: https://twitter.com/eBookSoda

We have a lot of genres available, including some which are neglected by a lot of sites. And while we do have quality control, we also have a more relaxed requirements sections including a 'new releases' option which needs no star ratings - yay!

If you have any questions or suggestions fire away. And most importantly, promo slots will be free to start with, so get in early!

Sha x


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I joined. Nice and simple sign up.

And I'm looking forward to the author side of things too.  

ETA: One quick question - I notice you're in the UK. Are there going to be links from both Amazon UK and US?


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Nancy Beck said:


> I joined. Nice and simple sign up.
> 
> And I'm looking forward to the author side of things too.
> 
> ETA: One quick question - I notice you're in the UK. Are there going to be links from both Amazon UK and US?


Thanks so much, Nancy!

Yes, there'll be an option (just realised it's not there at the moment!! - will fix) for subscribers to tick either UK or US amazon kindle store.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Sha said:


> Thanks so much, Nancy!
> 
> Yes, there'll be an option (just realised it's not there at the moment!! - will fix) for subscribers to tick either UK or US amazon kindle store.


Looking forward to it, Sha. Thanks!


----------



## Alex MacLean (Jul 6, 2011)

Joined.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

sound interesting... what size reader base are you starting with? 0?  10? 100? 1000? 10000? A googol?


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Alex MacLean said:


> Joined.


Thanks, Alex!



VydorScope said:


> sound interesting... what size reader base are you starting with? 0? 10? 100? 1000? 10000? A googol?


We're starting small and growing it by word of mouth/social media and targeted advertising. We don't want to buy lists to get people to join as we're aiming for quality over quantity, with members who really want to read the books they're sent. Today is day one!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd like to know what the author requirements are first, cost, and specifically if erotic romance and erotica are excluded.


----------



## RJ Kennett (Jul 31, 2013)

Sha said:


> We're starting small and growing it by word of mouth/social media and targeted advertising. We don't want to buy lists or offer prizes to get people to join as we're aiming for quality over quantity, with members who really want to read the books they're sent. Today is day one!


Eventually, you're going to have to lay out numbers for us, at least if you want to make money. Of course, that takes time to build - good luck!


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Christa Wick said:


> I'd like to know what the author requirements are first, cost, and specifically if erotic romance and erotica are excluded.


Hi Christa,

There's no cost initially and yes, erotica is included in the genre lists. You can see the full list when you join up


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

rjkennett said:


> Eventually, you're going to have to lay out numbers for us, at least if you want to make money. Of course, that takes time to build - good luck!


Absolutely. And yes, it will take time, but it'll be worth it to get a solid list.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome! I will be sure to join up and add my books. 

Hopefully this will be great being worldwide so we can finally make the most of ebooks being available everywhere.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Your confirmation ended up in my spam folder 

Other than that, great idea!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Also - I see you have a novella category. Yay for that! I always get stuck for promos with my novellas.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> Awesome! I will be sure to join up and add my books.


Thank you, Sarah!



ClarissaWild said:


> Your confirmation ended up in my spam folder
> 
> Other than that, great idea!


Hope you dusted it down and gave it a polish afterwards, Clarissa


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, Sha! Will you be adding an option for authors to add books? What is/will be your selection process?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

Sell me on why the world needs another free/bargain ebook site. What are you going to do that Bookbub and others don't already do? What are you going to offer READERS that they can't already find elsewhere? What are you going to offer advertisers that is not already available?

You don't want to spend money on advertising, but you want authors to promote the site for you in order for it to get big enough to justify charging the authors? Why should I join you and invest my resources promoting your site so you can charge me later, when I can spend my resources promoting my own sites?

I'm asking legitimate questions. I spend money on advertising. I'm always interested in advertising opportunities. My problem is that I have money to spend on advertising but all of these "bargain" sites want me to give away my books for free or 99 cents and jump through fifty hoops before they take my money.  I don't see anything unique here yet. And I have no interest in signing up for a newsletter just to artificially inflate someone's subscription numbers just to get sales pitches two months from now.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

RM Prioleau said:


> Hi, Sha! Will you be adding an option for authors to add books? What is/will be your selection process?


Hi, Thanks for asking. Yes the author sign up page will be ready within the next couple of weeks. We're fine-tuning our selection process at the moment. It will look for quality ebooks, but with an option for 'new releases' to be submitted to the site without star ratings. We've also got a few genres in there which are currently not widely catered for: graphic novels, novellas, short story collections, middle grade to name a few.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sha -------------------

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Sell me on why the world needs another free/bargain ebook site. What are you going to do that Bookbub and others don't already do? What are you going to offer READERS that they can't already find elsewhere? What are you going to offer advertisers that is not already available?


Hi Julie, thanks for your questions. I'll address each one in turn:



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> You don't want to spend money on advertising, but you want authors to promote the site for you in order for it to get big enough to justify charging the authors? Why should I join you and invest my resources promoting your site so you can charge me later, when I can spend my resources promoting my own sites?


I think you might have misread my post, as I specifically say that we _will_ be spending money on targeted advertising. We're not relying on authors to promote the site, but we do want it to be a word-of-mouth thing rather than us simply buying lists, as I believe personal recommendations from real readers will result in a more solid list long-term. Even though this option may take longer to grow initially.



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I'm asking legitimate questions. I spend money on advertising. I'm always interested in advertising opportunities. My problem is that I have money to spend on advertising but all of these "bargain" sites want me to give away my books for free or 99 cents and jump through fifty hoops before they take my money.


eBookSoda does not require your book to be on sale. However, it is a bargain ebook site, so the maximum price for ebooks we'll offer will be $3.99. There are other sites which cater for the 'deals' and the higher price points. There will be minimal hoop-jumping 



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I don't see anything unique here yet. And I have no interest in signing up for a newsletter just to artificially inflate someone's subscription numbers just to get sales pitches two months from now.


I wouldn't want anyone to sign up to inflate numbers. That's not our intention. We're only trying to attract 'real' subscribers who are looking for good-quality bargain ebooks and deals.

I hope this answers your questions. Please feel free to fire more back at me.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sha -------------------
> 
> Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ann. Happy to be here!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Sha said:


> Hi Christa,
> 
> There's no cost initially and yes, erotica is included in the genre lists. You can see the full list when you join up


Okay - I know a lot of erotica and erom writers, so I'll give this (reader and writer side) a pimp on closed forums you may not have access to and hopefully that will equal additional pimps out to readers in those genres.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Christa Wick said:


> Okay - I know a lot of erotica and erom writers, so I'll give this (reader and writer side) a pimp on closed forums you may not have access to and hopefully that will equal additional pimps out to readers in those genres.


Amazing Christa! Thank you so much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

Sha said:


> I hope this answers your questions. Please feel free to fire more back at me.


You still haven't told me what you are going to do different than the other bargain book sites. All I see right now is another "sign up, tell us what genres you like, and we send you lists of books that are free/bargains." How is your site going to be different from every other bargain site? What will you be able to do for _me as a reader_ and_ me as an advertiser _that your competition does not already do?



> We're only trying to attract 'real' subscribers who are looking for *good-quality* bargain ebooks and deals.


How are you going to define good-quality? Require a minimum number of reviews? Personal judgement? Third-party endorsement? Sales rank? I ask this as both a reader and advertiser. What are going to be the qualifications for inclusion? How will those decisions be made?


----------



## Randall Boleyn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm in— good luck on producing the proper fizz


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a reader, I feel like I have enough ways right now to find good quality well priced books. And even if I never buy another book, I have enough already to last me several years.   Plus a couple of libraries available to me.

Like Julie, I don't see anything in what you're doing that makes it any better, or, indeed, any different, than websites/mail lists that are already available. I did sign up for a bunch of them when they first started coming out, but I pretty soon realized that they were all promoting the same books. So I cancelled the email subscriptions to all of them. Now I just follow a couple of them on FB.

I do use ereaderIQ to watch for books I've wishlisted to go on special.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> You still haven't told me what you are going to do different than the other bargain book sites. All I see right now is another "sign up, tell us what genres you like, and we send you lists of books that are free/bargains." How is your site going to be different from every other bargain site? What will you be able to do for _me as a reader_ and_ me as an advertiser _that your competition does not already do?


There is room out here for several good sites what with all the long waiting lists and differing submission criteria. Our job first and foremost will be to compile quality lists. Our site will be clutter-free, clearly laid out and designed with both readers and authors in mind. Once it's up and running, you can take a look and decide whether it's for you or not. I'm hoping our promo results will speak for themselves.



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> How are you going to define good-quality? Require a minimum number of reviews? Personal judgement? Third-party endorsement? Sales rank? I ask this as both a reader and advertiser. What are going to be the qualifications for inclusion? How will those decisions be made?


Our definition of 'good quality' will be a mixture of all of the above and it's still undergoing some refinement, so I would ask that, if you're interested, you take a look once the site is up and running. Then you can determine whether it's for you or not.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Randall Bowling said:


> I'm in- good luck on producing the proper fizz


Haha, cheers! Wanna come and write us some copy


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As a reader, I feel like I have enough ways right now to find good quality well priced books. And even if I never buy another book, I have enough already to last me several years.  Plus a couple of libraries available to me.
> 
> Like Julie, I don't see anything in what you're doing that makes it any better, or, indeed, any different, than websites/mail lists that are already available. I did sign up for a bunch of them when they first started coming out, but I pretty soon realized that they were all promoting the same books. So I cancelled the email subscriptions to all of them. Now I just follow a couple of them on FB.
> 
> I do use ereaderIQ to watch for books I've wishlisted to go on special.


I completely understand, Ann. Here at Kboards, we're already knee deep in the publishing industry, surrounded by authors and promo sites, with ebooks coming out of our ears. However, the majority of ebook readers don't frequent these sites or know how to go about getting bargain ebooks and so it's those subscribers we're aiming at.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sha said:


> I completely understand, Ann. Here at Kboards, we're already knee deep in the publishing industry, surrounded by authors and promo sites, with ebooks coming out of our ears. However, the majority of ebook readers don't frequent these sites or know how to go about getting bargain ebooks and so it's those subscribers we're aiming at.


Well, actually, here at Kboards -- where I've been a member for 5 years next week -- we're mostly into Kindles and reading. In the Book Corner there are all sorts of threads on various topics where our members post about books they've read, ask for suggestions, and share their thoughts about books and booky news. Besides the many _many_ discussion threads, our members can set up a 'reading page' and link to it in their signature so other members can see what they're reading. That stimulates conversation, too and lets folks learn about books they might not otherwise have known of -- even in sections that are more general in subject matter -- like 'Not Quite Kindle' where there are conversations on just about any topic you can think of. 

And we have over 70,000 members -- most of whom are NOT authors and do NOT browse or post in this section. I know that's a drop in the bucket if you count all Kindle users -- and a smaller drop if you add in users of other eReaders -- but we are the biggest Kindle Fan site on the web, with over 58,000 likes on FB.

Frankly, it's only here in the Writer's Cafe where it's "knee deep in the publishing industry, surrounded by authors and promo sites". On the rest of the board, it's just one big book club party. 

And, for what it's worth, ebook readers who don't already browse here, or BookBub or EbookLovers, etc. are probably not as interested in 'bargains'. I know probably a dozen folks who have kindles who are not members here. . . . they buy books the same way they always have: "oh, a new book by <insert author> is out; I'll have to go buy it."  The ones who do pay more attention to price are already aware of the bargain book sites that exist.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, actually, here at Kboards -- where I've been a member for 5 years next week -- we're mostly into Kindles and reading. In the Book Corner there are all sorts of threads on various topics where our members post about books they've read, ask for suggestions, and share their thoughts about books and booky news. Besides the many _many_ discussion threads, our members can set up a 'reading page' and link to it in their signature so other members can see what they're reading. That stimulates conversation, too and lets folks learn about books they might not otherwise have known of -- even in sections that are more general in subject matter -- like 'Not Quite Kindle' where there are conversations on just about any topic you can think of.
> 
> And we have over 70,000 members -- most of whom are NOT authors and do NOT browse or post in this section. I know that's a drop in the bucket if you count all Kindle users -- and a smaller drop if you add in users of other eReaders -- but we are the biggest Kindle Fan site on the web, with over 58,000 likes on FB.


I know! I absolutely love Kboards. I've been a member for 3 years myself (not with eBookSoda of course). But what I'm trying to say, is that there are still hundreds of thousands of people out there who aren't forum/site users, who don't have the time to browse through all the books, but would still love to get sent a list of bargains in their genre. It's those readers our mailing list is aimed at.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I also have to agree that there are many sites offering free and bargain books. You say there are plenty of places that advertise higher price points. Where, exactly? I'd love to find some, as it seems all of the promotion sites I find want us to sell our books for hardly anything.

By the way, more and more of us are selling full length novels at $4.99 (and up) now. You are excluding lots of us with your $3.99 price point. All that does is re-enforce readers into thinking indies should be giving their work away for little or nothing. 

How about some promotion sites that advertise quality, full length novels at a price that's fair to BOTH the reader and the author? $4.99, $5.99, etc...that's still less than a movie ticket and not much more than a craft beer or an expensive coffee. The book lasts longer and gives more hours of enjoyment.

I'm really disappointed that another new site is going to do the same thing: tell readers they should EXPECT quality novels for under $4.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Caddy said:


> I also have to agree that there are many sites offering free and bargain books. You say there are plenty of places that advertise higher price points. Where, exactly? I'd love to find some, as it seems all of the promotion sites I find want us to sell our books for hardly anything.
> 
> By the way, more and more or us are selling full length novels at $4.99 (and up) now. You are excluding lots of us with your $3.99 price point. All that does is re-enforce readers into thinking indies should be giving their work away for little or nothing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinions, Caddy. I appreciate you taking the time to comment and voice your concerns. I'll have a serious think about your feedback on price.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats on your new venture.

FWIW, I think that anything under $5 (including $4.99) is a "bargain book," when you consider that NY's ebooks are mostly priced at $8.99 and up (unless they are backlist that has been discounted).


----------



## liagarret (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll just add my voice to asking you  to consider $4.99 as a bargain price.

I do like that you are going to have new releases section. I write under a pen name, and don't ask friends and family to spread the word about my new releases, so it takes a very long time for reviews to trickle in.

Good luck!


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Amanda Brice said:


> Congrats on your new venture.
> 
> FWIW, I think that anything under $5 (including $4.99) is a "bargain book," when you consider that NY's ebooks are mostly priced at $8.99 and up (unless they are backlist that has been discounted).





liagarret said:


> I'll just add my voice to asking you to consider $4.99 as a bargain price.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, Amanda and liagarret. Getting pricing right is a tricky one, but it's very important to me so I'll definitely think about modifying it.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm happy to see you including new releases.
That is what's sorely lacking at BookBub. By the time many books have gathered enough accolades, they're an old hat. 

As long as readers aren't nuked with endless lists of _stuff_, this could be very good for the adventurous types.

I think listing serials is also something that other sites like this lack.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

An option for new releases _without_ the review ceiling BS in order to be 'allowed' to give you my money? You had me at hello. That's if only to foster that particular behavior in other sites.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Quiss said:


> As long as readers aren't nuked with endless lists of _stuff_, this could be very good for the adventurous types.
> 
> I think listing serials is also something that other sites like this lack.


No endless lists. Each genre will have only 1 or 2 offerings a day.

I really like the idea of serials. The only problem would be how to break it down by genre without it becoming complicated.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

While I agree with Julie and Ann's feelings about eBookSoda being 'another free/bargain site,' as a struggling advertiser, I have trouble finding sites like these that will accept my books. I'm sure there are other authors like me on here who will never be on Bookbub, so we need to find alternate websites. As a reader, I've discovered a lot of hidden gems of books that were never advertised on Bookbub-type sites and/or would never qualify for those sites for whatever reason.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

As a UK reader and (about to be) new author I think this is a good thing.

Book Bub is very US focussed and while that is great, and very much needed, I do think there's a space in the market for something that pays attention to the UK a little more.

I use KindofBook (as a reader) and that does it to some extent, but something that includes new releases would be great too.


----------



## Tony Bertauski (May 18, 2012)

I was having the same thoughts as Sarah while reading through this thread. Bookbub has great results in the US, but almost none anywhere else. A "Bookbub" advertiser that reaches the UK, etc would be welcome.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Vaalingrade said:


> An option for new releases _without_ the review ceiling BS in order to be 'allowed' to give you my money? You had me at hello. That's if only to foster that particular behavior in other sites.


Happy you like that option 



RM Prioleau said:


> As a reader, I've discovered a lot of hidden gems of books that were never advertised on Bookbub-type sites and/or would never qualify for those sites for whatever reason.


Ditto!



Sarah Stimson said:


> As a UK reader and (about to be) new author I think this is a good thing.
> 
> Book Bub is very US focussed and while that is great, and very much needed, I do think there's a space in the market for something that pays attention to the UK a little more.





Tbert204 said:


> I was having the same thoughts as Sarah while reading through this thread. Bookbub has great results in the US, but almost none anywhere else. A "Bookbub" advertiser that reaches the UK, etc would be welcome.


Being a Brit myself, that's part of the reason I'm doing this. I want to make it easy for readers in the US _and_ the UK to find what they want by clicking a link. At the moment, most sites link only to the US retailers which means manually finding the UK version.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2013)

RM Prioleau said:


> While I agree with ***** and Ann's feelings about eBookSoda being 'another free/bargain site,' as a struggling advertiser, I have trouble finding sites like these that will accept my books. I'm sure there are other authors like me on here who will never be on Bookbub, so we need to find alternate websites. As a reader, I've discovered a lot of hidden gems of books that were never advertised on Bookbub-type sites and/or would never qualify for those sites for whatever reason.


Unfortunately, the OP still hasn't explained_ how_ anyone will qualify. When I asked for specifics insofar as how they will determine quality:

My question:


> How are you going to define good-quality? Require a minimum number of reviews? Personal judgement? Third-party endorsement? Sales rank? I ask this as both a reader and advertiser. What are going to be the qualifications for inclusion? How will those decisions be made?


this was the answer:



> Our definition of 'good quality' will be a *mixture of all of the above* and it's still undergoing some refinement,


So nobody knows if they will qualify.

I just don't like wishy-washy answers. That's just me. I don't like "come back and find out!" responses. Reminds me too much of late night infomercials. I like people to give me a straight answer so I can plan accordingly. If you are going to require five 5 star reviews and a sales rank below X, tell me now so I know whether or not to even bother coming back to check out the site later. If you have some other requirement, tell me know so I can decide whether or not it is worth it to even bother trying to meet it.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Unfortunately, the OP still hasn't explained_ how_ anyone will qualify. When I asked for specifics insofar as how they will determine quality:


Hi Julie,

We have a policy regarding this, but it's still being finalised. A couple of weeks and you'll have all your answers, once the site goes live. If I give specifics out now which are subject to change, that's not helpful to anyone.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

I've signed up. Always interested in seeing new opportunities for promoting. And it would be good to see somewhere that promotes more to the UK, where traction is often hard to obtain. Good luck


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I would like to see an author/reader promotion site that considers sensibility as part of the author's pitch.  There are some Brits who have an American sensibility and, likewise, Yanks with a British sensibility.  Someone with a similar sensibility will more likely see the author's vision; understand the "inner life" of the novel and main characters and be less put off by trifles.  Sensibility is really very important in these matters.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't drink soda, but I did sign-up for your list. 

It's great to see another venture like this, so all the best.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

The only way to see how these things turn out is suck it and see, so I signed up and liked. Luck.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am with Ann and Julie on this one.  As a reader, I can find plenty of bargain books.  Just off the top of my head, there is boobbub, book gorilla, cheapreads, e-reader news, ereaderiq, eread(something else), ereaderperks, free e-books, onehundredfreebooks, readcheaply and I know I am forgetting a couple.
This was without looking at my e-mail.  
So what can you offer me as a reader that I do not already get?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Soda,

Authors care about 1 thing (when it comes to advertising) - What is your reach in to readers? Bring authors readers, and they will kick in your door begging you to take their money. This means if you want to be successful, you really really need to target READERS with your list. Find out what READERS are looking for in a list. You mention "100's of thousands" of readers that are not on any list right now... find out WHY. Then build your product around that. 

As a reader, I am not on ANY of those lists mentioned above (Bookbub, etc). Why? Cause well they offer me nothing that looking in the top 100 books on Amazon in my preferred category does not already tell me. In fact as it has been shown on this forum already... the top 100 is heavily influenced by Bookbub anyways. 

You need to find some itch that is not being scratched and offer a balm for it. Then your reader list will boom and authors will beg for your spots.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Good luck with your service  

I easily see the difference in what's being offered here. BookBub and similar lists don't offer New Releases. Novellas and Erotica aren't an offering on popular discount lists, either. Kudos for innovating and offering an new options for visibility that don't require us having to wait several months to a year to have enough ratings to qualify for submission. As a writer, I'm definitely interested in supporting such a service and helping it grow. It's not a stretch that it may take a bit of time for word to spread. I'm all for offering encouragement and trying it out. As a reader, it'll be nice to see a more varied list of options, as well.


----------



## matthewhanover (Oct 21, 2013)

i'll try it out.. i def need to find any and all ways to get people to read my stuff!


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Joined. It will be cool to have another place to put out books.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the support, questions, sign-ups and likes   

We should have an author/publisher sign-up form ready soon. I'll keep you updated...


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Good luck with your new business. Try not to get discouraged with negative feedback to your plans. Just stick with your vision and do it well. 

I for one don't think we can have enough sites like these... giving authors more choices and opportunities to get the word out.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

I've signed up. Looking forward to author signups!


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

Good luck with your venture!!!


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

jimkukral said:


> Good luck with your new business. Try not to get discouraged with negative feedback to your plans. Just stick with your vision and do it well.
> 
> I for one don't think we can have enough sites like these... giving authors more choices and opportunities to get the word out.





Kelly Cozy said:


> I've signed up. Looking forward to author signups!





David Alastair Hayden said:


> Good luck with your venture!!!


Thanks, guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Joined.

Was wondering if you have any plans to narrow down some of your broader categories like fantasy and science fiction. Would love a "supernatural" or "urban fantasy" or "vampires" or "werewolves & shifters" in fantasy and for science fiction perhaps "future," "space," "hard science," "technology," "supernatural & evolution," etc.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Randirogue said:


> Joined.
> 
> Was wondering if you have any plans to narrow down some of your broader categories like fantasy and science fiction. Would love a "supernatural" or "urban fantasy" or "vampires" or "werewolves & shifters" in fantasy and for science fiction perhaps "future," "space," "hard science," "technology," "supernatural & evolution," etc.


Hi,

Thanks for joining 

Narrowing down the genres is definitely logical, but the problem is that if we have too many sub-genres, your book won't get seen by as many readers. Also, readers who enjoy shifter books, may also like the look of a particular vamp novel, but might not get to see it if they're not subscribed to that list. We'll probably wait the lists get larger before we split them down so that, as an author, you're still getting seen by a decent number of readers. It's up to us to find a balance between giving readers exactly what they want and getting the best visibility for authors.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for joining
> 
> ...


What about genre crossing books? SciFi-Romance or Fantasy-SciFi or paranormal-fantasy-scifi-zombie-historical-mystery-thriller-romance?


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> What about genre crossing books? SciFi-Romance or Fantasy-SciFi or paranormal-fantasy-scifi-zombie-historical-mystery-thriller-romance?


Argh! *brain explosion*


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm happy to announce we're now taking author submissions. Looking forward to promoting your books


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Sha,

I see your requirements for submission are a minimum of 8 reviews with average of 3.5 stars. 

Will you consider .co.uk reviews?  I don't have any on .com, but I have nine 5 star reviews on .co.uk


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Sarah Stimson said:


> Hi Sha,
> 
> I see your requirements for submission are a minimum of 8 reviews with average of 3.5 stars.
> 
> Will you consider .co.uk reviews? I don't have any on .com, but I have nine 5 star reviews on .co.uk


Absolutely, Sarah. Those British reviews are just as valid.


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you.  Unfortunately many other book promo sites don't agree that they're valid so I'm glad to find someone who does!

Can I ask how many subscribers you currently have?


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Sarah Stimson said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately many other book promo sites don't agree that they're valid so I'm glad to find someone who does!
> 
> Can I ask how many subscribers you currently have?


We're currently at around 100 per category, but we're growing fast. There's quite a bit of publicity and advertising planned for the coming weeks...

ETA That's over a thousand subscribers in total and growing every day!


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

Fair enough - you have to start somewhere!


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Sarah Stimson said:


> Fair enough - you have to start somewhere!


Exactly  Now the site is up and running, we can start to grow our lists.


----------



## m.rees (Jan 6, 2014)

Signed up!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Good luck with this, Sha! 
I've submitted one book (fingers crossed!)

I have a box set comprising three novellas. Between them they have about 60 reviews, however the box set only has 5 on .com and 5 on UK. I think I know the answer but does this disqualify it? 
Sorry for being cheeky!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

The requirement of 8 reviews is very reasonable. Will you accept a combination of UK and US reviews to achieve the 8 required? For example, if I have 2 or 3 UK reviews and 6 US reviews, would that qualify me, or would I need to get to 8 total in a specific store first?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Sarah Stimson said:


> As a UK reader and (about to be) new author I think this is a good thing.
> 
> Book Bub is very US focussed and while that is great, and very much needed, I do think there's a space in the market for something that pays attention to the UK a little more.
> 
> I use KindofBook (as a reader) and that does it to some extent, but something that includes new releases would be great too.


I think that this is the answer to Julie.

If the site can stay UK focused, then it is addressing the needs of a specific market place. Add to this that it allows new releases and once the list is developed, then it will have value to advertisers. I personally would have ignored the US links and kept it to UK links and UK centric books. Having said that there are universal links available that will direct the user to their Amazon site destination from their IP address, while maintaining the Associates code.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

m.rees said:


> Signed up!


Great!



davidhaynes said:


> I have a box set comprising three novellas. Between them they have about 60 reviews, however the box set only has 5 on .com and 5 on UK. I think I know the answer but does this disqualify it?
> Sorry for being cheeky!


That's fine, David. You can submit for the short stories/novellas category if that appeals. With 60 reviews between them, our editorial team can get a good feel for the stories.



David Scroggins said:


> The requirement of 8 reviews is very reasonable. Will you accept a combination of UK and US reviews to achieve the 8 required? For example, if I have 2 or 3 UK reviews and 6 US reviews, would that qualify me, or would I need to get to 8 total in a specific store first?


You can go ahead and submit with that combination, David, and our team will take a look at it


----------



## antonnaseton (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello Sha,
Do you welcome episodic fiction or serialised fiction?


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

Just signed up and submitted my book! Great to see more UK promotion.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you accept free books?


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I am glad that there is a company that caters for UK books. For some reason I am highly rated in the UK 4.6 with 9 reviews but only 3.4 with 10 reviews on Amazon US.
> 
> If I sign up do I only put the UK ratings/reviews? Or do I add it together with the US Amazon which would give me 19 reviews and around 4.0 average rating?


Hi Catherine. It's up to you. As long as it meets the minimum requirements then you should be fine 



antonnaseton said:


> Hello Sha,
> Do you welcome episodic fiction or serialised fiction?


Yes we do, but it would need to be episode 1. Thanks!



Isabella Brooke said:


> Just signed up and submitted my book! Great to see more UK promotion.


Thank you!



Rinelle Grey said:


> Do you accept free books?


Yes we do


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

What is your turnaround between submission and hearing back?


----------



## Eva Hudson (Aug 18, 2011)

Just signed up and submitted - great to have a UK option finally!


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Signed up and submitted. It's good to see new book sites like this launching.


----------



## 73735 (Dec 2, 2013)

Apparently, Vertical Scope doesn't seem to think they need to comply with the right to be forgotten.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> What is your turnaround between submission and hearing back?


It will vary depending on the amount of submissions. At the moment it's around 1-3 days



Eva Hudson said:


> Just signed up and submitted - great to have a UK option finally!





Adrian Howell said:


> Signed up and submitted. It's good to see new book sites like this launching.


Thank you!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Just submitted my book, "Ruined By You"

The only caveat being that it's $3.99 on Amazon right now, and I'm working to get that changed to free. The price will likely (hopefully) change before any of your lists are run.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

There's a big space in the market for this - BookBub doesn't have great reach over here. Good luck - I've offered up on of my books.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for submitting your books. The response has been pretty overwhelming so far. And our list numbers are climbing too!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Liked, signed, and submitted  I wish you the greatest of successes!
PS
May I submit more than one book?


----------



## Alex Rogers (Jan 7, 2014)

Signed up and submitted!


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Alex Rogers said:


> Signed up and submitted!


Thanks!



momilp said:


> Liked, signed, and submitted  I wish you the greatest of successes!
> PS
> May I submit more than one book?


Thanks for the good wishes 

Yes feel free to submit more than one book, but we do ask that there's at least a 2 week promo gap between books by the same author.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't receive a confirmation mail for submitting my book, The Priest. Is it normal or I messed up my submission?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I did not get a confirmation on the submission, just on the acceptance.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> I did not get a confirmation on the submission, just on the acceptance.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## zandermarks (May 20, 2013)

Mental note: If I ever find myself launching a book promotion service or website, I'm hiring Julie to hammer my business plan up-front. Don't know how much she would charge, don't know if I could afford it, but I'd sell a kidney if necessary to get her input.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Most of my reviews are on the U.S. site.

Will you be able to promote my book in the U.K. based on my U.S. reviews?


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I signed up.  Really great interface you got going


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Sha,
Would you be willing to feature this book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WLUPOQ

do you think the cover and title are ok? I changed the title to "Prince Charming Wanted; Dowry Seekers Kiss off"

but the cover still shows the old title Indian Maidens Bust Loose. Would that be a problem?

I was planning to get a new title and new cover featuring an attractive Indian woman with a handsome man in the background. A new title like Finding Me.

But if you think the existing cover is ok, I could submit now instead of waiting.

Also, are you willing to send the same book out to subscribers of different genres? I assume you have a mailing list where people have specified which genres they want to receive?

I ask cos my book could fit various genres. It could be called humor, or light women's fiction, or rom com, or chick lit. since the main protagonists are young, it could also appeal to an audience that likes YA.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Philip Gibson said:


> Most of my reviews are on the U.S. site.
> 
> Will you be able to promote my book in the U.K. based on my U.S. reviews?


Yes, absolutely. We're all about great books - we don't mind which country your reviews are from.



Vidya said:


> Hi Sha,
> Would you be willing to feature this book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WLUPOQ
> ...


Hi Vidya,

To give your book the best chance of sales, I would wait until your cover matches the title.

We only send out a title to one genre list at a time, as many subscribers are signed up to more than one list and it would be annoying for them if they received the same book multiple times. However, you can submit to a different genre after an interval of 60 days.

Hope that helps!



johnlmonk said:


> I signed up. Really great interface you got going


Thank you


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

Signed up.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

Tossed my hat into the ring as well.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

At last, an online form that works well to sign up ! 

*thanks*


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

They've accepted me for Jan 15th   I've tweeted, facebooked and blogged.  It's actually a nice site, very clean and easy to use.

Cheers


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Submitted and signed up for the mailing list!


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello, Sha. Thank you for offering another channel for book marketing! I just signed up and offered my novel, When Horses Had Wings.


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

got my confirmation!

Thanks so much.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

I joined and signed up a book.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Just got my confirmation for the 25th. January.

Curious to know how many emails it will be included in. Will they be sent only to the readers in the selected category (they re-directed mine to  'Action and Adventure') or will they go out to everyone on the general mailing list?


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for your submissions, everyone! If you haven't heard back already, response time is currently 0-2 days.

Philip, each title is sent to one list, as most readers sign up to multiple categories and we don't want them receiving duplicate listings in their email. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Faye Meredith (May 1, 2011)

Sounds good, I'm up for some free publicity!


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

Does anyone have a listing on ebook soda today? Any results to report yet?

I think the email looks nice and uncluttered.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a listing next Monday. Will report back afterward.


----------



## Paul Wornham (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been accepted for January 27th. 
I'll post results here, I'm hopeful the result will be more positive than The Fussy Librarian, which has a similar email model.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I received my first email from them as a reader today. 3 books on it:

Jessie's Game: Signs of Life (#1, a GAMELAND novel)
By Saul Tanpepper - $4.99

Cycles
By Lois D. Brown - Free

Paradox - The Angels Are Here (book 1)
By Patti Roberts - 99 cents

Should be easy to watch them today and see how they do.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Submitted and signed up. This might work out good since my dates coincide with another promo.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, I'll respond for today's advertisement if anyone is interested. I started out the day with 6 sales for the month on Amazon and ended the day with 6 sales... I don't show any new samplings or sales on Smashwords either. If I get any sales in the next couple of days I'll figure people just got around to checking their email, but so far nothing.

My book was listed in Religious Fiction (I think that's how it was worded) so I'm not sure how many emails included it. I had it discounted from $3.99 to $1.99. I know that ebooks soda is a new and growing site. I'm not blaming them in any way for my lack of sales. I was just hopeful to see something. Maybe tomorrow.

I'd still really be interested in hearing other results.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmmm I am pretty sure that I signed up for religious fiction and did not see your book in the email today. Or I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

S.R. Booth said:


> Does anyone have a listing on ebook soda today? Any results to report yet?
> 
> I think the email looks nice and uncluttered.


I watched rankings today in the genre I submitting to and ones similar. One book jumped from #75,000 in the store to #50,000. Another was already at #5000 and and stayed there. So... not much going on there yet, really.

I've got a listing Friday, and I'll be sure to report back. They are brandy new, so I expect they'll need time to get a list together. I do wonder how many people who've signed up for the emails are actually authors.

Anyway, for a little free exposure, who can complain, right? 

ETA: Just saw your update. About what I expected. Nada.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

My permafree was up yesterday (14th) and I didn't see any increase in the downloads. It's okay. They're still very new and I'm grateful for the free exposure.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Their newsletter emails look very Bookbub-esque in format. I hope ebooksoda has the same (or better) success than Bookbub!


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

VydorScope: Hmm...I wonder if you _were_ signed up for Religious Fiction?

valeriec80: I didn't think to watch the other books that were on my email. Good idea. (Of course it could have been pretty discouraging if they all had positive movement ; >)

Catherine Gardiner: I just went and checked UK, thanks for the suggestion, but no sales there.

And yep, I certainly appreciate any free exposure! Maybe this will be one of the, what is it?, 7 times someone has to see something before it stands out to them? 6 more to go! ; >)

Please post feedback as you get it. I really think this will be a useful advertising site.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

S.R. Booth said:


> And yep, I certainly appreciate any free exposure! Maybe this will be one of the, what is it?, 7 times someone has to see something before it stands out to them? 6 more to go! ; >)


Thats the spirit!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

This looks awesome!  I'll definitely sign up when I have a date nailed down for my new release.  the site looks great...I can tell I'll be using it frequently to find new reads.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your comments. 

Sales won't be earth-shattering yet as it's only day two ... but the emails are in full flow, our members list is swelling, and we have plans afoot to increase it further. We're currently a free service and won't start charging until we see solid results for our authors.

P.S. We need more Non-Fiction titles, as well as Action & Adventure, Children's, LGBT, Religious & Inspirational and Short Stories & Novellas.

Thank you!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Submitting my short story and the children's book. Thanks again for the opportunity!
PS
Never mind, I just realized I don't have the required number of reviews for either title. Thanks anyway


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Just submitted and was accepted. The service seems great so far. Thanks.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

momilp said:


> Submitting my short story and the children's book. Thanks again for the opportunity!
> PS
> Never mind, I just realized I don't have the required number of reviews for either title. Thanks anyway


Ugh, I'm sorry, Monica. Go ahead and submit anyway. You have a solid back catalogue with lots of great reviews for your other titles. The minimum requirement is in place for when our team has no other way of determining quality. I don't want us to be a site which rejects awesome books from authors with a good track record, purely because of a number.



David J Normoyle said:


> Just submitted and was accepted. The service seems great so far. Thanks.


Thanks, David.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the promo for my suspense novel next week. I'll submit my contemporary/literary/women's fiction book once I get a new cover for it, which should be in the next couple weeks.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sha said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry, Monica. Go ahead and submit anyway. You have a solid back catalogue with lots of great reviews for your other titles. The minimum requirement is in place for when our team has no other way of determining quality. I don't want us to be a site which rejects awesome books from authors with a good track record, purely because of a number.


Thank you! Submitting right away and telling everybody how cool you are


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine hit today  Enemy of an Enemy

Before it hit I was having a down day actually:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,374 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Military > Space Fleet
#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Normally I am in the 4000-5000 range. So we will see how this goes.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

My Forensic Geology box set is up today--I'll report results.

Must say, they did a real nice job with the description in the newsletter


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just quick update... So far I have earned back all the money I have paid in to service   I have not made a profit yet, but I will give that some time.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Just quick update... So far I have earned back all the money I have paid in to service  I have not made a profit yet, but I will give that some time.


It looks like you improved in the rankings a little, too.


----------



## Maddie Cochere (Apr 1, 2013)

I submitted my new release. Only four reviews so far, but I'm hoping the book is accepted. If not, I'll try again when there are more reviews.


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

I tried to submit one of my novels, but I only have 6 reviews on Amazon, not the 8 eBookSoda requires. Lots of folks here have more than 8. I'm sure this could work out well for them.


----------



## ChristopherMcDevitt (Jan 15, 2014)

I submitted last night, was accepted this morning for Wed. Feb 5th.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

My promo ran yesterday, for my box set. I got a small but noticeable bump in sales both in the US and UK.

They have a great site and nice-looking newsletter, and were quite professional.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Toni. My promo is tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Good luck, Lynda


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

One good thing I noticed - they will accept short stories and novellas. That's awesome.

I submitted a short story - new on Amazon and no reviews as yet. Is that asking too much I hope not!

Thanks for the service!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

My promo for a .99 on sale novella (first in a series with three others out so far) is on Monday the 27th, so I'll report how it goes. It's nice to have a place that takes novellas.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

The promo for my novella was last Saturday, 18th Jan. I sold one copy in the UK.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooh, I can add my novella to the mix. I'll sign up now.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Yay! My novella was accepted for the 2nd February. It's nice that there's a list now that includes this category. 

I notice it's a Mailchimp list - I don't know how sustainable that will be for high numbers of subscribers. I was under the impression their costs became high once you get over 2000 emails? Anyway, I hope it all works out, and I'll report back after my promotion.


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm set for Jan 31 for a short story as well. It will be my first promotion of any kind, except social sites. I'm interested to see how it goes.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

My novel is listed today for the women's fiction category (emails seem to have gone out yesterday though) and I got a nice little bump from it. 8 sales so far in the past 24 hours, and rank went from 400K to 27K at its best, listed in literary fiction > romance at #88 for a minute, which was kind of cool! Not bad for a startup, and I look forward to working with you guys again in the future!  

All USA though. I was hoping to get a little action in the UK, but no bites so far.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

I got a small bump for the suspense novel I promoted - looks like a few sales for its sequel too. I'll submit my contemporary/women's fiction novel once I get the new cover all squared away.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you. Joined, submitted, "liked", and shared.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Unfortunately one of my horror titles didn't record a sale for my slot on Saturday. Then again, horror is a small genre and Soda is new. Nothing ventured, nothing gained! I've got another one on February 1st and I'm hoping the subscribers (to the horror list) will have swelled by then. 

Nevertheless, thanks and good luck, Sha!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Rough Edges ran on Friday in the thriller category.

1 sale.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

valeriec80 said:


> Rough Edges ran on Friday in the thriller category.
> 
> 1 sale.


So you made a profit on your advertising investment!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

I signed up to 5 categories I'm interested in, and the first mailing has just 2 books. I don't know whether that's the plan, or because it's under-subscribed, or because not every book has every shop link and I'm only signed up to the ones I might use. So I imagine that if you don't fill in all of the shop links you may not get much exposure? 

I like the idea of having fewer listings, because it's so easy to get information overload from these kinds of mailings, and then no-one benefits.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

Ros_Jackson said:


> I signed up to 5 categories I'm interested in, and the first mailing has just 2 books. I don't know whether that's the plan, or because it's under-subscribed, or because not every book has every shop link and I'm only signed up to the ones I might use. So I imagine that if you don't fill in all of the shop links you may not get much exposure?
> 
> I like the idea of having fewer listings, because it's so easy to get information overload from these kinds of mailings, and then no-one benefits.


Thanks for joining, Ros!

Yes, you're right. We want to keep the emails relevant to each subscriber, so you'll only see the genres you sign up for and the retailers you use. Some days you'll receive more listings than others, but we like to keep it to 1 or 2 per genre.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Sha, I just sent you a pm regarding tomorrow's promo for one of my titles.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

My promo was today (I forgot to sign up for the email, so I don't know if it went out/what it looked like.)

0 sales.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Endi Webb said:


> My promo was today (I forgot to sign up for the email, so I don't know if it went out/what it looked like.)


I got it if you want, PM an email address and I can forward it to you.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine ran yesterday. I got a handful of sales, which, given the cost of the ad, works out ok.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

scottmarlowe said:


> Mine ran yesterday. I got a handful of sales, which, given the cost of the ad, works out ok.


W00T!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Mine ran on Monday. 0 sales.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I had my price discounted to 99 cents, which always helps.


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine appeared in the email 30 minutes ago... no sales yet   Is it too early to be sitting here, pressing "refresh"? It is on a temporary 99c for the weekend. 

I do like the sleek look of the emails.


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

My book, "The Strawberry Field" is on today's promotion for .99 -- so fingers crossed. I put it on my facebook page and tweeted. Fingers crossed!

I don't have any reviews on this book yet, so that might cause some not to click to purchase. I hope not!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Mine is on for today (Jan. 31) under Women's Fiction, but I don't expect much from it. These type of promos just don't seem to work out for me. Will comment again if there is any movement.

Joyce


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

No results - assuming the results are real-time in Amazon?

Again, it could be the no review issue. I'm working on that and will try again. Not discouraged!

I wonder if ebooksoda provides a "click through" report to authors? Not sure if any venue does that - but since this is an ebooksoda thread thought it might be worthwhile asking.


----------



## Issy (Aug 25, 2013)

I made one sale on the day it was promoted. Ah well.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine ran on Monday in the short stories and novellas category: 0 sales. I suppose they're still a long way from being able to charge for promotions.


----------



## Sha (Oct 19, 2013)

We're now accepting blog post submissions from authors and others who'd like a bit of extra exposure. The blog is aimed at readers rather than authors so bear that in mind when submitting. Things we're interested in: author interviews, why you write in your genre, interesting publishing insights, news etc. Email us at [email protected] and put 'Blog Submissions' in the subject line.

Our first guest post went up today! Here's a link: http://blog.ebooksoda.com/writing-paranormal-romance-debbie-herbert/

Thank you!

PS Our subscriber numbers are now over 6k and climbing fast. Many authors and publishers are repeat-promoting with us now, which is a good sign. We're still free . . . for now


----------



## C.G. (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine will go out on April 27. I'm interested in seeing what kind of difference a couple months might make since I'm sure the subscriber list has increased quite a bit. I'll post again with my results.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I had a free 99 cent promo here a week ago or so. Got a few sales more than normal, but not enough for them to charge yet.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Doomed Muse said:


> Mine ran on Monday. 0 sales.


Ran an ad, 0 sales (High Fantasy/Coming of Age).


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll spend the $5, but it won't even let me upload the cover, no matter how many times or how small I resize it.


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

AngryGames said:


> I'll spend the $5, but it won't even let me upload the cover, no matter how many times or how small I resize it.


I had the same problem. I was trying with a JPEG photo, which everyone said should work too, but it didn't. I had to upload a JPG file, and it worked just fine.

I was accepted to run a promo with "Beyond the Path", which sells next to nothing. So, I'm confident that any sale that happens will be a result of this promotion. I'll give numbers when it's over.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Kafka's House is being promoted this Friday April 4th.  I'll report back on results.  booksoda folks are very professional in their interactions, I like that.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

My promo ran yesterday. Will report the results they give to me from their affiliate links.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Update:

They report that I sold 1 on amazon. This is progress from the last time I used EBS, when I sold 0. Making progress.... I hope they continue to get bigger--so far their presentation is good and conduct is professional. I would encourage them to invest some money in building up their email list. Like through FB advertising or something. An initial investment would surely pay off for them, seeing how there are so many of us here looking for a smaller bookbub alternative.


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, so it's a couple of days after my promo. I thought I'd wait a bit, just in case Amazon was slow in updating my sales. But nope, nothing, nada, zilch. Not a single sale. I applied on the last day possible, before it went paid, so at least I didn't lose any money on it. Still disappointing though 
When the track record changes, when they can offer results, I'll consider using this site again.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Gabriela Popa said:


> Kafka's House is being promoted this Friday April 4th. I'll report back on results. booksoda folks are very professional in their interactions, I like that.


I was accepted before ebooksoda introduced the $5 ads. I sold a copy of KH at $4.99.

That's all, folks!

PS. Happy with the tone of interactions and the presentation of the title.


----------



## phildukephd (Jan 6, 2013)

To submit costs $5.00 and your emails will just be rejected as spam.


----------

